# Showline breeder in Northern California



## Sparky BV (May 6, 2013)

I am looking for recommendations for a Showline breeder in Northern California. I live in the Sacramento area. Not looking for a "show" dog, just a family companion that I could still do protection work with without being overly drivy. Must have hips and elbows tested. Not looking for a backyard breeder type of GSD bred by folks that think because they have a beautiful male and their friend has a beautiful female they should have puppies, not taking into consideration tempermant and health issues. Been there, done that and do not want to go that route again. Thanks


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Randy Tyson at Witmer-Tyson Imports. She is in Menlo Park. 

Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey friend, Besides the other two I sent you on fb I agree check out Wilmer Tyson. We bred Kimber to one of their males. Randy was amazing to work with!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I would also look into Shannon at vom Zwillingshaus. I have met some of her dogs as well. They were nice. vom Zwillingshaus Males

I've also seen and played with dogs from Amber at ErtelHaus Long Coat German Shepherds - Home

And of course, I think you know Ella from https://sites.google.com/site/ellamariesgermanshepherddogs/. She's only done a few litters, but the couple of puppies I've worked from her first litter are turning out pretty nice. She has a litter on the ground right now from Vande/Rocky Kabi (Ertel Haus).


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Smithie86 said:


> Randy Tyson at Witmer-Tyson Imports. She is in Menlo Park.
> 
> Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment


Does Randy breed show line gsd's? Afaik she only breeds excellent working lines.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Jeremy - I believe Shannon isn't going to be breeding for a couple of years  I just saw her and my friend has a dog from her F litter as her service dog so I get to hear about her plans from my friend.

Although she is probably a good contact to know about any showline dogs in Northern Cal


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

mspiker03 said:


> Jeremy - I believe Shannon isn't going to be breeding for a couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I spoke to her a couple weeks ago. You're correct, I do t think she's going to have a litter for a while, but like you said she's a great contact for SL breeders in NorCal and I would trust her. That's why I mentioned her


----------



## Sparky BV (May 6, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> Yeah, I spoke to her a couple weeks ago. You're correct, I do t think she's going to have a litter for a while, but like you said she's a great contact for SL breeders in NorCal and I would trust her. That's why I mentioned her


I will message Shannon and see what she has to say


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I have know Shannon since she was little . Good contact! Check with Randy, as Randy knows dogs and pedigrees more than most people. Another person is Karen Wolf in Fremont.

All of us were at Menlo Park together....


----------



## Bobbi King (Oct 26, 2016)

Bobbi King 

**** Removed by ADMIN **** 

AKC / OFA / CHIC

*** Removed by ADMIN **** 

You can see the health listings for ALL my dogs at offa.org
just type in the name


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

*Ella Richmond*

Ella Richmond / de Alma Indiana has a litter sired by Roki Kabi and I think she has a male available... She is a small breeder who works her dogs in SDA and she tests for DM. She is one of the most honest people I know. Located near Oroville https://www.facebook.com/ellamariesgermanshepherddogs


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

ausdland said:


> Does Randy breed show line gsd's? Afaik she only breeds excellent working lines.


Yes, she does. 

My dog, Zeus, was a showline. Had an amazing temperament, beautiful build, and couldn't have been a better fit for me. .

It's been a little over two years now since he's gone and I'm ready to look at getting a new dog from her. 

Also, Randy's a wonderful lady and forgets more about GSD's every day than most of us would learn in a year.


----------

